# Weird Issue on my new X300



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

I recently purchased a new X300. Coming from a LT series this new one is much improved. Rides better, better engine "Kawasaki", better bagging system, turns tighter and the list goes on. The one thing that bothers me though and I totally dont understand it is that you cannot lower the deck wheels low enough to make it mow level on uneven ground. For example the manual says to adjust the wheels to like 1/2" or less from the ground. Well if you have the deck in the upper range of cutting height. Like set at 3" for example you can't even get close to 1/2". Basically on these new decks there is not a hole low enough to set the deck wheels to meet the 1/2" or less setting Deere recommends. Can anyone help me on this? Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are pics. Deck wheels 









should be less than 3/8" from ground but they are almost 1".


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll take a shot at this. Basically, I think the wheels are there for those who want a very low cut lawn. The wheels will hit bumps and uneveness in the lawn before the deck does. I think that you've got the deck adjusted high enough to where there's vertually no chance for the deck to hit ground, so the wheels being that 1 inch aprox. shown, isn't going to be an issue, unless you lowered the deck with your deck height control. In other words, 3 inches is probably set about as high as you'd typically see someone mow there lawn. Am I making sense?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok someone on another forum nailed it so I wanted to post here as maybe will help others. Not sure if it was a design flaw or not but deere has a fix for it now. Basically if mowing in the upper heights of deck range there is a plate adapter to solve the problem. Its about $60 bucks and its a BM22550 Gage Extension Kit from Deere. This is a great mower and now should be perfect.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok got the new bracket installed and works perfectly now. Awesome.


----------



## PPDH53 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the same problem with the X300 42" scalping. It is band new off the showroom floor and we had it delivered a week ago and have done (2) mows with it so far. The first mow (the day it was delivered) scalped on hills and corners. We called the dealer and he sent a technician to the house and he re-leveled the deck and stated that our lawn wasn't perfect. OK, I get that, but because the scalping still occurs after the technician’s adjustments to the deck (our second mow); I think I may be a good candidate for the extension kit. 

Finally, my question: Does anyone know if the BM22550 would stir up any warranty issues? Since it is a JD part, I wouldn't think so, but if I add a part that the Dealer/JD didn't recommend to me, I just wonder if that is a good way for JD to wash their hands of any deck issues (scalping or otherwise) that may occur in the future under the guise that it could have been caused by my installation of the extension kit. By the way, my Dealer said he had “never had any complaints on this model” (X300 with 42" deck) with scalping. So, I guess I’m the first one to complain, and if that is the case he may not know about the BM22550 and walk away from any future deck issues that may occur within the 4-year warranty period.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

You will not have any warranty issues so no worries there. The new decks only scalp when set to their higher cut heights. The reason for this is that Deere either overlooked this height issue or wants us to purchase more stuff and make more money. Basically my older mower had enough attachment holes that went low enough to maintain the JD recommended spec for setting the anti scalping wheels to be the 1/8-3/8" above ground position. The problem is that these newer decks don't offer low enough holes to maintain that recommended spec. My dealer was just sure I had incorrectly adjusted everything so I said "show me". After a few minutes I got this look and sound of Hmmmm. I started chuckling then. LOL
So take this info to your dealer and your manual and have him show you how to get your deck wheels (with deck set at the higher cut heights) to spec without the kit. In the higher cutting positions I can tell you it can't be done and then he will understand. Very frustrating till you get it figured out but once the kit is in place it will mow very nicely. Good luck.


----------



## PPDH53 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Thank you Sawtooth*

Much appreciated Sawtooth. I'm going to get the kit ordered today then. I tried a recommendation that was offered on this forum on another thread that involved setting the height at 2.5 and the anti-scalp wheels in the second to last hole. Unfortunately, that setting is just a bit to low (for our lawn anyway). So I need to bump the height up, but will need the extension kit to be successful at eliminating the scalping. There is great information on this forum by the way. Thanks.


----------

